# Weihnachtswünsche..



## Badra (9. Dezember 2011)

Bei allem Ärger, Zweifeln, Vorwürfen und der einen oder anderen Erkenntnis wünsche ich allen eine besinnliche Weihnacht und ein gesundes neues Jahr und vieeeeeeeeeeel Fisch


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



Badra schrieb:


> Bei allem Ärger, Zweifeln, Vorwürfen und der einen oder anderen Erkenntnis wünsche ich allen eine besinnliche Weihnacht und ein gesundes neues Jahr und vieeeeeeeeeeel Fisch


 

Das ist doch mal ein super Satz, dem schließe ich mich zu 100% an.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2011)

Da augenscheinlich auch im Politikforum die Notwendigkeit für Weihnachtswünsche gesehen wird, hier der Thread dazu, um nicht andere Threads damit zuschreiben zu müssen...


----------



## ein Angler (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachtswünsche..*

Hi ich dachte schon wir sollen unsere Weihnachtswünsche zu Dir schicken. Nach dem Titel. Ich hätte da eine ganze Menge von. :g


----------

